
Preparation for JS13K Gamejam - foo__-bar
https://www.swana.me/2020/08/js13k-2020-preparation-first-day.html
======
foo__-bar
JS13K Is an annual gamejam (hackerthon) held on the 13th of August and
participants are given 30 days to created a game using JavaScript less than
13KB in size minified (optional) and zipped including assets

On the 13th of August a 'secret' theme is announced and everybody must create
a game inline with it.

